# I want breed piranhas



## ŽIGA VELIKI (May 9, 2005)

Can anybody know, how can I breed piranhas? I Have 3 piranhas 6inch long. I feed with live food. What chemistry of water do I need for breed them?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

what size tank?


----------



## ŽIGA VELIKI (May 9, 2005)

I have many tanks, from 10litres to 300litres. How big tank I must use? I'm sure they don't need hundreds of liters tank for breeding.







What I must do then?


----------



## boxhitter (Oct 13, 2005)

dude you need a 100 plus gallon


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

boxhitter said:


> dude you need a 100 plus gallon










no you don't. I had two sets of breeders in a 55gallon. Lol 100gallons. It's actually more of a question of time. And you only have 3? I would get some more first then wait. First signs usually are when they start to change color to a black shade. Sorry, forgot to ask, what species are you planning on breeding?


----------



## boxhitter (Oct 13, 2005)

thats just because your poor lol


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

boxhitter said:


> thats just because your poor lol


You dont need a very big tank to breed. I would recommend getting a 100+ gallon just to hold your P's till you find out which ones are breeding if you even have any. Get like 5 or 6 P's and start from there. You have to trigger the breeding process.


----------



## OneEyedPiranhaGuy (Sep 30, 2005)

how do you trigger the breeding process? i'm hoping my rbp's will breed soon


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

OneEyedPiranhaGuy said:


> how do you trigger the breeding process? i'm hoping my rbp's will breed soon


Get favorite love songs 89.


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

lil fishy said:


> how do you trigger the breeding process? i'm hoping my rbp's will breed soon


Get favorite love songs 89.
[/quote]
haha, funny. i think mine just started i believe i have two males and two females (i know i have a male and a female i bought them from a buddy whom they bred for in the past) fun to watch them, the smallest male (about five and a half inches) is making the nest.


----------



## ŽIGA VELIKI (May 9, 2005)

Yes, just 3. I have rbp. How many liters is a gallon?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I believe 4 liters = 1 gallon.

If I were you, I would get about a 75 gallon tank or approximately 300 liters


----------



## ŽIGA VELIKI (May 9, 2005)

Thank you. Do you think that I can't breed in 200l=50gallon tank? I have ful tank of angelfish. Maybe is a problem about number of p's. They are just 3. I know that I have one pair. This two p's are allways together. Can enybody know what water I need? You can send me a mail or PM.


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

move them into a bigger tank...in your case, the 50gal, and watch the behaviors of your piranhas. It may be that you might need to get some more to allow them to pair up. Even though you said you have two that are always together, you won't know for sure unless you see breeding signs (i.e. blowing nests, darken colors, etc) or they have bred for you before. if the 50gal doesn't work, then try getting at least a 100gal and more fish or something.


----------



## ŽIGA VELIKI (May 9, 2005)

I don't want catch p's, because, then they get silly and crazy, so I will catch pair and try in 25 gallon for that pair. What water I need??? If they breed in 25 gallon or not? Reason why I don't want upsed the p's is up.

I think just like for discus, 25 gallon 12.5 for each fish. 50liters per fish?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

ŽIGA VELIKI said:


> I don't want catch p's, because, then they get silly and crazy, so I will catch pair and try in 25 gallon for that pair. What water I need??? If they breed in 25 gallon or not? Reason why I don't want upsed the p's is up.
> 
> I think just like for discus, 25 gallon 12.5 for each fish. 50liters per fish?


rule of thumb for almost all pygo's is 20 gallon per fish rule. They get pretty big pretty fast. I would attempt it in your 50 but if you could get an even bigger tank. 75 gallon sounds just about right. If you can find a cheap used one try it out. There are many ways of triggering the breeding effect. Most of the time its done by accident. What started mine was water changes once a week and temp at about 80 degrees farenheit. There is a rain effect ive seen on a couple of tanks. They trickle water into the tank to start the effect. There are many ways to do it most of the time its by accident though. In my opinion they have to be atleast 6 inches to breed. IMO of coourse though some people have breed them smaller from what I understand. The p's will turn black when they are ready to breed unless you have black substrate or backgound or dark I should say not just black but any dark color will make them naturally dark so its hard telling then. Here are some pics of what happens when they are breeding. They dance. They will pull up beside each other and vibrate against each other and the female will lay the eggs and the male will fertilize. Dont mess with the tank while they are doing the process. I perfer to keep the lights on for 3 days straight when they are breeding and after they are done.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

do you even have a proven pair?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> do you even have a proven pair?


You talking about me?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Slim said:


> do you even have a proven pair?


You talking about me?
[/quote]

not you man, im talking about ŽIGA VELIKI


----------



## ŽIGA VELIKI (May 9, 2005)

Male is bigger and he has slimmer belly, female has bigger belly.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

ŽIGA VELIKI said:


> Male is bigger and he has slimmer belly, female has bigger belly.


My females are all larger than my males. You odnt even know yet for sure if you have a pair. So its best to keep all 3 of them together for better chances. How big are they all?


----------



## ŽIGA VELIKI (May 9, 2005)

6inches.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Ya thats fine 6 inches should be alright just get a bigger tank and keep all three of them together. And do a water change once every 2 weeks and see if that does it.


----------



## dc2rtek (Oct 27, 2005)

boxhitter said:


> dude you need a 100 plus gallon


not really


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

i have 7 piranhas at the momment in a 125 gal, 6ft long fishtank, wonder if they'll ever breed 3 of them is bout 7 inches, and the other 4 is bout 5 inches, the problem is their from the same batch, just that the other 4 was my friends, i happened to take them off his hands when he moved, just wonder how would i beable to make them breed, would they even breed, they been apart since they where like nickle size's over a year forsure, kinda weird though that mine grew so much n his so little, but yeah the question is do i have a good chance theyll ever breed?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Stranger said:


> i have 7 piranhas at the momment in a 125 gal, 6ft long fishtank, wonder if they'll ever breed 3 of them is bout 7 inches, and the other 4 is bout 5 inches, the problem is their from the same batch, just that the other 4 was my friends, i happened to take them off his hands when he moved, just wonder how would i beable to make them breed, would they even breed, they been apart since they where like nickle size's over a year forsure, kinda weird though that mine grew so much n his so little, but yeah the question is do i have a good chance theyll ever breed?


Id say 75 chance of breeding you have exactly what I have 7 in a 125. You just have to trigger it it some way, just remember when they start they dont stop


----------



## ŽIGA VELIKI (May 9, 2005)

My p's (pair) are darknes, almost black. Is that breeding?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

ŽIGA VELIKI said:


> My p's (pair) are darknes, almost black. Is that breeding?


why do you keep saying that you have a pair of reds, if they never breed for you?

what size tank do you have them in? and how many in the tank?


----------



## ŽIGA VELIKI (May 9, 2005)

Because they are alwayd together. They are 3 p's.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

ŽIGA VELIKI said:


> Because they are alwayd together. They are 3 p's.


Just because they are alwasy together doesnt mean they are breeding, They have to show signs of breeding behaviour.


----------



## ŽIGA VELIKI (May 9, 2005)

They are black. They fights other p's in tank. They are allways at back of tank. They swimm together. 
If isn't that behaviour of breeding, what is it then?


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

Put a "night" light in the top of the tank, "moon light" LED, no joke, it has made 2 of my RBP's breed in the past (once they were about 16 months) and they have not stopped. Another thing is a rock, some fish will ot breed without a rock.

Another thing is make sure you have NO CATFISH or Pleco type fish, these basterds ate my eggs last time, so I cut them up and dried them, and fed them back to the piranhas....muahahahahaaa.

oh sorry, I get carried away.


----------



## ŽIGA VELIKI (May 9, 2005)

Do you think so? They didn't breed last time. I don't have a clue what to do for breeding.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

ŽIGA VELIKI said:


> Do you think so? They didn't breed last time. I don't have a clue what to do for breeding.


dude just be patient... since now member have provide you with the breeding info just wait patiently and observe... you can't just force them to breed.


----------



## ŽIGA VELIKI (May 9, 2005)

I am patient. Do you think that they eat eggs? Do other 2 fishes eat fry or eggs. They are coldwater, they came from our lake, they are not goldfishes.


----------

